

How to Price Your Hardware Product - ejlowry
http://www.hackthings.com/how-to-price-your-hardware-product/

======
rogerbinns
Not mentioned is kickstarter which essentially tells you exactly up front what
some customers will be paying for the initial volume.

You can also set your prices even higher but then use discounting. The higher
price implies a better product, and who doesn't like to save money?

------
jabbernotty
A cached version:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hackthings.com%2Fhow-
to-price-your-hardware-product%2F)

------
tapatio
Wow, what I should charge using his bottom up pricing is way more than I had
initially thought. We'll see how this goes.

~~~
starky
I would say that his costs are a bit conservative even. $10/hr is not
realistic for providing support unless you outsource it (I don't have a clue
how much that would cost). The actual employee price is significantly higher
than just the wage. Even if you aren't selling by retail, there is going to be
costs associated with selling the product which he seems to ignore.

It is somewhat shocking the first time you hear about how much products have
to be marked up to actually make a profit. In some industries you could expect
the markup to be a factor of 10 higher than the COGS.

